# Frog ID's



## Barrett (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi guys and gals, 
I am currently holidaying in Pottsville, NSW (part of the northern rivers and half an hour below Tweed City)
I am trying to figure out if both these frogs are Rocket frogs, or if the larger one is a Freycinet frog or something else.







Also, I am having trouble ID'ing this little frog





Cheers for any help identifying these little cuteys


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 28, 2013)

I think you are right about the 1st two being Litoria nasuta, the 3rd frog I believe is L.rubella (the prominent marking along side of the face and the yellow thighs led me to that conclusion).


----------



## Barrett (Jan 28, 2013)

So you think both the first two are Rockets? or the larger is Freycinets? Cheers for the Desert ID


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 28, 2013)

Barrett said:


> So you think both the first two are Rockets? or the larger is Freycinets? Cheers for the Desert ID



Personally I think they are the same species but I am far from an expert with these guys


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jan 28, 2013)

The first two are both 'Long Nosed Rocket Frogs' (Litoria nasuta), the second is most definitely 'Bleating Tree Frog' (Litoria dentata), which can look amazingly like rubella in that area of their range, UNDER THE ASSUMATION THE FROG IS FROM THE SAME PLACE AS THE FIRST.

Edit- L.freycinetti is smaller than, L.nasuta. Both species are referred to as Rocket Frogs.


----------



## Bushman (Jan 28, 2013)

I agree with GeckPhotographer that they are _Litoria nasuta_ and _Litoria dentata_.

Please note that frogs should only be handled when necessary and with latex/plastic gloves or clean (& preferably moist) hands, otherwise it can damage the frog's skin. Acids from human skin can be harmful and chytrid fungus can be transferred between populations. Please read the relevant sections of this document: http://www.environment.nsw.gov.au/resources/nature/hyprfrog.pdf

Please don't take offence Barrett, as I don't presume to know what permissions and/or levels of hygiene you have undertaken, but I noticed that your hands are dry and ungloved.


----------



## Barrett (Jan 28, 2013)

Bushman said:


> I agree with GeckPhotographer that they are _Litoria nasuta_ and _Litoria dentata_.
> 
> Please note that frogs should only be handled when necessary and with latex/plastic gloves or clean (& preferably moist) hands, otherwise it can damage the frog's skin. Acids from human skin can be harmful and chytrid fungus can be transferred between populations. Please read the relevant sections of this document: http://www.environment.nsw.gov.au/resources/nature/hyprfrog.pdf
> 
> Please don't take offence Barrett, as I don't presume to know what permissions and/or levels of hygiene you have undertaken, but I noticed that your hands are dry and ungloved.



No problems, I'm just on holidays here and it's been raining a lot; otherwise I would have taken my camera out and snapped photos of them in their natural habitat (two blocks away) and not handled them at all. Didn't know about wearing gloves as my parents have handled frogs with bare hands for as long as I can remember. Cheers for the info


----------



## Bushman (Jan 29, 2013)

Fair enough, no worries. A lot of people don't know this about frogs, that's why I posted it up. Cheers


----------



## froggyboy86 (Feb 2, 2013)

Your rocket frogs are both L. nasuta, the females can get quite large.

The second frog is a L. rubella, the ones in northern NSW and SE Qld can resemble dentata but lack the dark mid-dorsal band. Also dentata males have a yellow throat and this one has a grey throat like L. rubella. L. dentata is not as pear-shaped as L. rubella and is more elongate in appearance. 

Aaron


----------

